# This Could Be An Expensive Hobby?



## Doc333 (8 Dec 2013)

Guys, I'm a newbie and just getting into cycling for fitness, and to be fair I enjoy the scenery. I went out and bought a Cannondale Synapse AL 105 Disc, and love it as it looks fantastic. I did however choose this bike because I'm knocking on and dont think a race position would suit my old bones, so needed something a bit more relaxed and this steed is supposed to be an endurance bike. I also had mudguards fitted because I want to get out on it through the winter and have a dry backside, and I may even use it for the commute.

So far I seem to have spent a bomb as I'm starting from scratch (Rapha kit is fantastic) a couple of winter base layers, a couple of pair of strides, waterproof map, drink bottles, warm hat, waterproof/winter gloves, Garmin Edge 200, waterproof/winter coat, glasses, multi-tool etc. However I reckon I could spend a fortune yet and still believe there are some essentials I don't have. I have no idea how to sort a puncture out so don't have a pump or spare tube? in fact I would be struggling to sort the chain out if it came off. Maybe I should invest in a sherpa to accompany me? Obviously I need to prioritise some important things, and maybe i should think about joining a cycle club as at least I will have someone to teach me in the event of a mishap. I don't feel ready to join a club yet as I would find it embarrasing being left in their wake before the first mile marker. I've only been out 4 times with 2 rides of 8-miles, one ride of 10-miles and one ride of 12-miles. I seem to be only averaging around 11 mph which is a bit shoddy and although I've only had the bike a week I feel I need to get fitter before speaking to anyone who may think I know what I'm doing because I may look the part.

How did you start out and what are essential's? What advice would you give anyone just starting out at almost 60 years old.

Thanks


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2013)

Oh indeed, there's nothing cheap about cycling, well unless you want it to be.

Lights, spare tube, good track pump at home, mini pump on the bike

Have a look on Youtube for info on how to change punctures etc. Also have a Google for maintenance courses, Evans cycles run them as do other organisations/charities 

If you want to ride with others, look in the social rides section on here or look at Skyrides

Don't overdo the riding to start, take it steady, include rest days. You'll need to build up to club runs, look at the local CTC web pages for rides, tend to be older riders who like cake to go with their cycling 
e.g. http://www.ctcchesterandnwales.org.uk/
http://www.highergrangefarm.fsnet.co.uk/PeakAudax/MADlinks.htm
Some route ideas in Cheshire if you prefer to go solo or with a pal or two http://www.cycle-route.com/routes/Cheshire-Routes-66.html


----------



## nappadang (8 Dec 2013)

I've fell into the bottomless pit too but realised that buying Aldi and lidl gear is a good way to start. This gets you up and running then you replace the less functional bits n bobs with decent gear as required or when you can afford it. Prioritising is a good idea too, no need to spend £180 on a waterproof if you don't plan on cycling in the rain etc


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2013)

nappadang said:


> Prioritising is a good idea too, no need to spend £180 on a waterproof if you don't plan on cycling in the rain etc



OP lives in Cheshire  Doesn't it rain all the time in the NW


----------



## jazzkat (8 Dec 2013)

Starting up is always the expensive bit, but once you got going it doesn't have to be expensive (shh, don't tell the wife that!)

You are doing the right thing, regular riding will improve your fitness and gradually increase your mileage, if that's what you want to do, there's nothing wrong with regular 10/12 mile rides.

Just enjoy doing what you are doing.


----------



## young Ed (8 Dec 2013)

shame you are not closer or i would pop over and show you how to fix a puncture and put a chain back on and sort various other problems but youtube is you saviour! :P
agreed it doesn't have to be expensive if you are very very hard on your self but it easily can cost a fair bit! :P
Cheers Ed


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Dec 2013)

Rule number 1, stop buying Rapha gear


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> Rule number 1, stop buying Rapha gear


Unless you can afford it 

Depends on what you like to spend your cash on, personally I can't justify it (and it doesn't fit me) but if I could, I would choose to spend £400 on a few bits of Rapha kit, than waste it on an Xbox or PS4


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Dec 2013)

vickster said:


> Unless you can afford it


The OP suggests to me that the overall cost is starting to become a consideration 

I do like the design of Rapha stuff but would never buy it for two reasons:

1) Even if I could afford to buy it I couldn't justify the cost over other manufactures. 
2) Rapha sizes don't cater for anyone outside their outdated view of an ideal figure


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2013)

It's no more expensive than Assos  whose sizing is even more ridiculous!


----------



## line71 (8 Dec 2013)

Priorities when you go out are;multi tool,spare tubes,pump,preferably one with a hose(Lezyne are great) Tyre levers and a couple of chain links
Plenty of advice on Youtube reguarding punctures and fixing chains but it goes without saying take abit of cash/debit card and mobile with you just incase you cant fix your bike
Try not to be duped into the ludicrously over priced cycling specific gear and brands
I just wear Ron Hill trackster leggings with padded shorts and thermal baselayer leggings and a karrimor winter running top with baselayer and long sleeve cycling top underneath and normal gloves plus my helmet and road shoes
Total cost about 65 pounds for clothes another 50 for helmet/shoes bought off ebay
you dont need all the nonsense brands,its bullshit and an utter rip off for people with more money than sense,get second hand gear off ebay/gumtree


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Dec 2013)

vickster said:


> It's no more expensive than Assos  whose sizing is even more ridiculous!


I believe you v, I'll never found out for myself anyway for the same reasons as Rapha.


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2013)

I picked up some Assos ladies shorts in an XL, I am not sure they'd fit a teddy bear!


----------



## Peteaud (8 Dec 2013)

1/2 the stuff you buy you dont really need.

Dont go to cheap as you (not always) buy twice.

I would love a garmin 800, but i dont need one etc.


----------



## midliferider (8 Dec 2013)

*CYCLING IS NOT AN EXPENSIVE HOBBY.*
In fact I am seriously concerned that MAMILs like us are giving cycling a bad name, that it is an expensive bobby etc..
Just like any hobby, you can spend as much as you like. Your happiness or what you gain from cycling is not proportionate to what you spend. You can buy a bike from anything from £50 up to however much money you have. Whether the more expensive bike is really worth the money you spend is very debatable.
I just Googled Rapha and was quite shocked to see the price of those. I really do not know why anyone would like to spend that much of money on a cycling top.
12 years ago, I bought a mountain bike from JJB sports for just £50. I bought a children bike and a tag along to take my son and a second hand bike for their mum. We have gone on numerous holidays in the UK taking those bikes. We had a wonderful time. It did not cost us fortune.
I can go on on, but just need to get out and actually do some cycling.
I will be riding B Twin (£300) and wearing ALDI winter kit (troucers, base layer, top, gloves and hat all for less than £25.)


----------



## cyberknight (8 Dec 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> Rule number 1, stop buying Rapha gear


Is the OP another "sky kit" wearer?


----------



## BrynCP (8 Dec 2013)

I started a month ago and was thinking about the cost the other day too!

I totted it up:

Hybrid Bike £400
Clothing and helmet £150 (two days worth)
Some basics: Lights, Bottle, Cheap Lock*, Multi Tool: £50
Cleaning stuff: £20

That's £620 and I don't have: Puncture Repair, any pump whatsoever, spare tubes or anything to store this stuff! Priority wise these are less because I don't ride more than 20 miles, and that's no more than about 5-6 miles from my home which is 1) walkable if I must but 2) I have people who can pick me up. I even pass a Halfords on my route if necessary.

That's 50% of the bike's price on additional things, and I haven't included my £89 GPS computer!

*I am not saying people should buy a cheap lock: I don't leave my bike unattended and I use this lock just as a deterrent while it's at home in case anybody thinks they can quickly break in and ride off with it if the nosey through the window. I am even considering upgrading to a Silver/Gold standard lock anyway.

Regarding 11mph, I am half your age and have been doing this for a month and I have only just started to average consistently at 11.4!


----------



## numbnuts (8 Dec 2013)

If you think cycling is expensive, don't take up astronomy


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2013)

@BrynCP You store a mini pump and tubes on the bike!


----------



## BrynCP (8 Dec 2013)

vickster said:


> @BrynCP You store a mini pump and tubes on the bike!


I assume, for the tubes anyway, in some kind of saddle bag; it's this I was referring to not owning.


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2013)

Yes. Pump mounts on frame. How do you carry other stuff? Can have tube in pocket


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (8 Dec 2013)

Cycling is expensive, but my health and wellbeing is worth every penny


----------



## BrynCP (8 Dec 2013)

vickster said:


> Yes. Pump mounts on frame. How do you carry other stuff? Can have tube in pocket


Yep, pockets currently.



> Cycling is expensive, but my health and wellbeing is worth every penny



Exactly and that's why I am not bothered really, I thought it was more interesting from a personal point of view to add it up because I am known to spend as little as possible on things normally!


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Dec 2013)

I store a spare tube , puncture repair kit , tyre levers , co2 canister and a small amount of change for a cuppa in a water bottle .


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Dec 2013)

numbnuts said:


> If you think cycling is expensive, don't take up astronomy


Or photography,
or model railroading,
or radio controlled airplanes,
or horses.
None of which contribute to your fitness, health, or well-being.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Dec 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> Or photography,
> or model railroading,
> or radio controlled airplanes,
> or horses.
> None of which contribute to your fitness, health, or well-being.


 Children, most expensive "hobby " i can think of.


----------



## young Ed (8 Dec 2013)

i really need that new lens at least my mate is getting me a new lens for my birthday at beginning of january! 
Cheers Ed
P.S Dear santa i know you love cycling so will be reading this i have been a wheeeely good boy this year and am in need of a new Garmin and frame to come and visit you in the north pole! 
Ed


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (8 Dec 2013)

midliferider said:


> *CYCLING IS NOT AN EXPENSIVE HOBBY.*
> In fact I am seriously concerned that MAMILs like us are giving cycling a bad name, that it is an expensive bobby etc..



Have you considered that MAMILs could in fact be the saviours of an industry which declined with the rise of the motor vehicle.
The car was seen as the desirable mode of transport while cycling was seen by many a second rate mode of transport.
Cycling is now cool and attracting people with expendable incomes which help support development and jobs in the industry.

Motoring does not have to be expensive, but some people buy Porsche while others buy Skoda, neither on their own give motoring a bad name.. It is attitudes and behaviours which do that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> i really need that new lens at least my mate is getting me a new lens for my birthday at beginning of january!
> Cheers Ed
> P.S Dear santa i know you love cycling so will be reading this i have been a wheeeely good boy this year and am in need of a new Garmin and frame to come and visit you in the north pole!
> Ed


The photo business, went from participant to pusher.
Yes, Young Ed, you need more lenses.
Or it may stifle your creativity.


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Dec 2013)

I hate seeing things like pumps stuck to tubing.

I have a very small bag under the saddle that holds one tube and my levers.

Everything else goes in my pockets, that's what they're for after all.


----------



## sidevalve (8 Dec 2013)

£89.00 for a GPS - really really all that vital ? If you want to save money buy a map - otherwise don't complain.


----------



## young Ed (8 Dec 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> The photo business, went from participant to pusher.
> Yes, Young Ed, you need more lenses.
> Or it may stifle your creativity.


thanks someone understands! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> I hate seeing things like pumps stuck to tubing.
> 
> I have a very small bag under the saddle that holds one tube and my levers.
> 
> Everything else goes in my pockets, that's what they're for after all.



I hate having anything next to / sticking into my back (probably due to the very large scar from surgery)! 

And I'd rather it was the bike whose personal space was impinged!


----------



## BrynCP (8 Dec 2013)

sidevalve said:


> £89.00 for a GPS - really really all that vital ? If you want to save money buy a map - otherwise don't complain.


I wasn't complaining to my knowledge, I was just out of interest showing how much I had spent up to now. I left the GPS computer out of the list because it was an extravagance. Also it's not for routes, it's for speed, distance, elevation etc.

I think it's useful for beginners (we are in the beginners forum aren't we?) to realise that although the bike is the big ticket item, you need to budget a lot more for other things you need/want too!

As tight with money I can be, I have no regrets or complaints on what I have spent and am already thinking of what I might want to do in summer, including perhaps in summer getting a different bike already!


----------



## Doc333 (8 Dec 2013)

Thanks all. So it seems that the consensus is that cycling can be expensive, thought so. On the subject of Rapha, I have to say that the quality and fit and everything about their stuff is well made and will last for years. I have a couple of their winter base layers with a hood and thumb hole. very, very warm, and I have the peaked hat with ear flaps that can be warn under the helmet. I also have a pair of 'town trousers' because I didn't think a guy my age would look right ina pair of bib tights. The trousers are fantastic and can be turned up which shows a rapha florescent logo on the rear of the right leg. The fit is great and the stuff is sheer quality with a lot of functional pockets and stuff. All the other stuff is Altura and I'm just wearing some ecco trainers. I have a 'muck off' pack on it's way to me, and a great idea about the youtube bit to learn a bit more, but I reckon I could easily rack up some serious costs, just like I did when I took up golf. I ended up with a set of Miura forged irons, so for those who play golf, will know what I'm talking about..

I've had no problems with Rapha sizing by the way, and being a short guy I always kick off about having to be a bowling ball shape to get anything to fit, but so far Rapha fits great, and no I'm not a Sky boy as I would feel like a fraud compared to the real boys and girls. I'm amazed at how little rubber is on the tarmac when rocketing down a hill, but I try not to think about it, although difficult to do when its wet and greasy. I'm sure i'll get into it and get a bit of confidence and probably be able to maybe not embarrass myself with some other old (mature) riders within the next few months. My next goal is to do a 20-mile ride and hope it was done within 2-hours, but I'm building up to it and going to choose the route to make it easier to achieve.

I'm going to make a list of all the great ideas coming in so once again, many thanks


----------



## midliferider (8 Dec 2013)

There is no consensus that cycling is expensive.
From your post it is apparent that you have the ability to spend. You can spend as much as you like. But that does not mean that cycling is expensive.


----------



## midliferider (8 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Have you considered that MAMILs could in fact be the saviours of an industry which declined with the rise of the motor vehicle.
> The car was seen as the desirable mode of transport while cycling was seen by many a second rate mode of transport.
> Cycling is now cool and attracting people with expendable incomes which help support development and jobs in the industry.
> 
> Motoring does not have to be expensive, but some people buy Porsche while others buy Skoda, neither on their own give motoring a bad name.. It is attitudes and behaviours which do that.



My choice of words "giving cycling a bad name" does not accurately describe what I meant to say. I was in a hurry to go cycling. But this is a very important subject and I have some perhaps very strong opinions on it.
For vast majority of people in this world cycling is a form of transport, commute and carry good. For us, cycling is a hobby or a leisure activity. It has some unintended consequences.


----------



## Dusty Bin (8 Dec 2013)

Doc333 said:


> I also have a pair of 'town trousers' because I didn't think a guy my age would look right ina pair of bib tights.



What age are you? Bibs are not age-limited, they are more for practical purposes. On a more general point - cycling is not expensive, but it does have lots of expensive options, which you seem to have gone for...


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Dec 2013)

Doc, what you need to remember is that it is winter and all that wet weather and warm gear you have bought for cycling, is multi purpose. I have just been out walking in mine.

You can scratch that lot off the cycling bill.

See its cheaper already.

Steve


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> Rule number 1, stop buying Rapha gear


dislike this comment


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> dislike this comment


You're entitled. You're wrong of course, but still entitled


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> You're entitled. You're wrong of course, but still entitled


if you can afford it - no reason why you can't buy it smokey


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> if you can afford it - no reason why you can't buy it smokey


I know what you're saying but no-one will ever persuade me it's worth the money*, (same goes for Assos).

If I could afford a Rolls Royce I still wouldn't buy one, if you know what I mean 

It's a bit like replica football kits, as long as people are prepared to shell out daft amounts of money for something then the manufacturers will keep making them. Good luck to them I say.


----------



## User33236 (8 Dec 2013)

Check out you local colleges for adult leisure learning courses. I did a 10 evening bicycle maintenance course at my local one and learned a lot from it as I much prefer practical learning to watching YouTube videos.


----------



## buggi (8 Dec 2013)

vickster said:


> It's no more expensive than Assos  whose sizing is even more ridiculous!


 you're not kidding! I bought an XL pair of shorts, can't get em over my ankle. They don't even fit my anorexic mate.


----------



## Doyleyburger (8 Dec 2013)

I took up cycling in the summer and apart from the initial bike cost and a lid, I bought bits as and when I could afford it. If I had a spare tenner I'd go and buy a cheap top or pair of padded shorts from sports direct.....crap quality but as a newbie I don't care at the moment, anything to get out on the road without wearing my Bermuda shorts !!
I have since bought shoes and pedals and shopped at aldi for more clothes. It can be as expensive as you want it to be really.


----------



## Peteaud (8 Dec 2013)

My bike is worth more than my car.


----------



## rovers1875 (8 Dec 2013)

line71 said:


> Priorities when you go out are;multi tool,spare tubes,pump,preferably one with a hose(Lezyne are great) Tyre levers and a couple of chain links
> (Plenty of advice on Youtube reguarding punctures and fixing chains but it goes without saying take abit of cash/debit card and mobile with you just incase you cant fix your bike
> Try not to be duped into the ludicrously over priced cycling specific gear and brands
> I just wear Ron Hill trackster leggings with padded shorts and thermal baselayer leggings and a karrimor winter running top with baselayer and long sleeve cycling top underneath and normal gloves plus my helmet and road shoes.)
> ...


----------



## Sillyoldman (8 Dec 2013)

Since I started cycling I have saved a kings ransom in curry and ale. Edit, actually I have broken even as I have spent what I saved on cycling stuff


----------



## Saluki (8 Dec 2013)

Hi Doc
Fixing a puncture is easy peasy. Look it up on youtube, its really simple. Even I can do it. I can sort my chain out too (youtube showed me how) and I can service my gears too (youtube again). Hubster gets a bit miffed when I clean the bike in the bath though.


----------



## screenman (8 Dec 2013)

Nobody ever regrets buying quality, whilst not the same can be said about buying cheap.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Dec 2013)

numbnuts said:


> If you think cycling is expensive, don't take up astronomy


 The sky's the limit?


----------



## slowmotion (9 Dec 2013)

For the really basic stuff, Lidl is your friend. I got a small wedgie saddle bag with puncture repair kit, multitool and tyre levers for £4.99. Yes, it isn't particularly good quality but it works. For clothing, Wiggle's own brand stuff " dhb" is well made and doesn't have the daft prices of designer kit.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Dec 2013)

slowmotion said:


> The sky's the limit?


Far as the eye can see.
Out of this world, some of it.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Dec 2013)




----------



## Tyke (9 Dec 2013)

You seem to have invested a lot in a short time but it is all good quality stuff that will last so over time the cost will average out. If you stick with it over the long term cycling is not that expensive so long as you get things as needed and not as wanted. As for fixing things you tube has all you need to fix anything on a bike if you have the tools to do it. just decide what you are capable of and give it a go.


----------



## YahudaMoon (9 Dec 2013)




----------



## Doc333 (9 Dec 2013)

Even though some of the stuff I bought is pricey, I will be cycling for years so it should be cost effective in the long run. You Tube seems to be my new favourite web site to try and learn a bit about what I could potentially need out on the road.

As I will be on my own out on the road, at least until I feel confident about joining a group. It made me wonder about the % of riders who are usually out by themselves, compared to the riders in cycling clubs or group rides with mates. Is it a cyclist trait that they are comfortable being by themselves and dont mind hours alone doing what they want and going wherever it pleases them. Or are the majority of riders members of clubs and enjoy the competetive side of things. I would also guess that there are many riders who do it to get to and from work and do nothing else with the bike as they see it as a tool rather than a hobby?


----------



## Saluki (9 Dec 2013)

I ride alone, or with hubby and haven't joined a club. I like to go where the road takes me and stop from time to time to look at things. Most rides, I make up as I go along. It might be a cycling trait, for all I know, this cycling alone thing. For me I like to cycle alone as I have people to look at all day and have to make nice, inane conversation and listen all about Coronation-enders in Hollyoak town near Emmerdale. They tell me about Jeremy Kyle and all sorts. Alone is good after that lot all day.
I echo the Aldi/Lidl sentiments for kit. My Aldi long sleeved jersey is still going strong at 2 years old, so not bad for a fiver or so.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Dec 2013)

Interesting thread!

My own 2-penneth is it is very easy for a Newbie to any sport/hobby to think that high priced products are necessarily good (although they often are but not always) and that by buying 'the best' you are buying things that go the distance. A good example are running shoes - at the top end these are a) expensive b) very light and c) because they are very light they may not be overly robust. Fine if you are a well-heeled (ha-ha)competitive runner who accepts that after a few months they will need binning because light weight is more important than robustness but someone new to the sport may be better served by cheaper shoes that may indeed last longer.

Watches are another example. Throughout my life I have owned maybe a dozen very expensive watches and the accuracy of the mechanical ones is not great, battery ones were better but the most accurate watch (and toughest) is a £160 Casio G Shock with radio reception time sync' and solar battery. 100% spot on all the time plus it just goes and goes and goes - imo that makes it a better watch than a few thousand pounds worth of Rolex that may lose 6 seconds a day or whatever and require a rocking watch box to keep it wound up if not worn for a few days.

I tend to buy things that work irrespective of price and brand but I accept that many people just cannot get beyond 'brand' (I exclude anyone who buys expensive branded products because they _do_ work exactly as required for them).


----------



## Simmer (9 Dec 2013)

Doc333 said:


> Even though some of the stuff I bought is pricey, I will be cycling for years so it should be cost effective in the long run. You Tube seems to be my new favourite web site to try and learn a bit about what I could potentially need out on the road.
> 
> As I will be on my own out on the road, at least until I feel confident about joining a group. It made me wonder about the % of riders who are usually out by themselves, compared to the riders in cycling clubs or group rides with mates. Is it a cyclist trait that they are comfortable being by themselves and dont mind hours alone doing what they want and going wherever it pleases them. Or are the majority of riders members of clubs and enjoy the competetive side of things. I would also guess that there are many riders who do it to get to and from work and do nothing else with the bike as they see it as a tool rather than a hobby?



Weekday evenings I ride by myself but on the weekend I have a ride out with people I met through this forum. 

Which part of Cheshire are you from ? I'd be happy to meet up and go through some basics with you regarding maintenance etc. (or show you some easy loops through country lanes if you are near me)


----------



## Doc333 (9 Dec 2013)

Spokey I see where you're coming from and get the thing about expensive watches etc. However i think there's a slight difference around bikes and equipment. With an expensive Rolex you could say that you are paying for the brand name and that would be correct, but you are also paying for an investment as the value will hardly depreciate and at worst will only go back a few quid, and on average actually increase in value. So you could say that an expensive watch is hardly costing you anything ...... Unlike a car that loses one third of its value as soon as you take it off the forecourt.

With a bike it would need to be a real high end piece of kit with limited production numbers, for the rarity value. I could have spent a couple of grand more on a bike, but went for something functional for me. So people will spend what they can afford, that gives them as much as possible relative to what they pay. I think in the main that a bike will do what it's supposed to do along with the spec that it has. I used to hike a lot and always spent as much as i could afford on boots. It was the same with performance clothing and you get what you pay for, however there are some new/unknown brands that are cheaper but still have all the same performance functionality which are agreat bargain, but you need to know where to look and understand what they're saying.

There's nothing wrong with being the Alf Tupper of cycling neither, because lets face it times are not good right now for many. Yet from what I've seen in a short space of time there are plenty of cyclists out on the roads.


----------



## Doc333 (9 Dec 2013)

Simmer thats a fantastic offer thanks. I live in the Wychwood Park area of Crewe, which is around 20-miles away from you I think. Probably like doing the Paris - Roubaix for me at the moment mate. I'm just sweating thinking about the amount of traffic on the A50 and how many hills I'll have negotiate ....... I'm hoping that another few weeks will see me confident and competent enough to be able to meet you midway


----------



## midliferider (9 Dec 2013)

Doc333 said " I would also guess that there are many riders who do it to get to and from work and do nothing else with the bike as they see it as a tool rather than a hobby?"
Yes, for majority of people in this world, cycling is a form of transport. For many people even in the UK, it is still the only form of transport and they can not afford a car or rising cost of fuel. Unfortunately, it is they who get killed on the roads.


----------



## Doc333 (9 Dec 2013)

Midlifer great shout.

In an age of shaving ounces (I live in old money) off everything, where a light bike, equipment, wheels, tyres, spokes, nuts and bolts etc, etc, etc has to be the lightest around, why do we have to carry so much weight when out riding. So far I've been instructed to have a multi-tool, pump, spare innertube, GPS computer, drinks bottles, spare clothes, food products etc. How much extra weight do cyclists carry around, and is it worth all the extra expense of buying super light bikes when we still carry around a shopping trolley with us  jesus i still have to think about a lock yet, and they weigh a ton? help guys, what lock do you carry around with you?


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2013)

Which lock will depend on where you leave your bike, for how long, or just next to you outside a cafe  I use an Abus Granit X if leaving the bike, it's a beast


----------



## midliferider (9 Dec 2013)

As a medical doctor, well we assumed so from your username, you may be aware of Dr Groves interesting paper on bike weight. Here is a link

http://www.bmj.com/content/341/bmj.c6801

What is most interesting to read is not just the article but rapid responses. There is very little scientific evidence to support lighter weight expensive carbon bikes for the kind of leisure ride that you and me do. But I bought one recently (Cube Agree GTC Pro) .


----------



## youngoldbloke (9 Dec 2013)

Given that we can't all have a team car/ support vehicle following us around, it's wise to carry the basics that will allow you to get home/not die of hypothermia. For me that is a multi tool, chain breaker, quick link, tyre lever, 2 inner tubes, no-glue patches, mini pump, CO2, couple of AAA batteries, other small bits and pieces, and a waterproof in a Topeak Aero Wedge medium saddlepack. In the summer I use a smaller pack - no waterproof usually. One 750ml bottle for rides up to around 40 miles, another 500 ml after that. Of course I've tried to find the lightest most compact tools, and usually carry a relatively light cable lock as the bike is not left unattended.. Other than that, a very small phone and a wallet/pouch with the minimum contents. In the summer the club hold training sessions on a motor racing circuit, and it really is a joy to leave the pack, and other superfluous attachments off the bike, as in the event of a problem, even the furthest part of the track is a manageable walk away from 'the pits'.


----------



## midliferider (9 Dec 2013)

Regarding what to carry with you, I take what I think a more pragmatic approach.
Think about the following.
Distance you travel, how far are you from home and how quickly can you summon help, what can go wrong and most importantly what can you possibly do on the road side. 
I do not go cycling in Outer Hebrides in my own. I am hardly 30 miles away from home as I do circular routes. Our bikes are well maintained and chance of something seriously going wrong are very remote. I can just about repair a puncture by using a replacement tube. If any nuts and bolts get loose, I can tighten them.

So I carry an inner tube, tyre leavers and a multi tool kit that can all go in the back pocket or small saddle bag. I carry a small pump attached to the down tube.
Water bottle mounted on the frame and couple of cereal bars in the back pocket.
For everything else, I carry a mobile.phone. Call a taxi and ask them to take me to the local bike shop or home.
I do not carry a lock as I will never leave my road bike out of my sight, it is my pride and joy.


----------



## Cycleops (21 Dec 2013)

Getting back to the OP's original topic, cycling really doesn't have to be expensive but obviously you can spend a lot. But I think what is so appealing about our pastime, is that you can enjoy it equally whatever your budget or means.


----------



## Brommyboy (21 Dec 2013)

Cycling is as expensive as YOU choose to make it! Why do you want to cycle should be the determining factor, not cost.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2013)

I can see the points made above, but would also like to state that
I would rather have a used mid-range or upper range bicycle than a new, lower range bicycle.
Cost can be about the same, in my experience. 
Quality can always be made to function better than economy.


----------



## outlash (21 Dec 2013)

numbnuts said:


> If you think cycling is expensive, don't take up astronomy



Worse if you get into the imaging side of things, I had a relatively budget setup and it was around the £5k mark to buy new!

Like most pastimes (astronomy included), you get to that diminishing returns point where you'll end up spending a lot more to get a small increase in performance and that is in the buyers' mind. IMO, clothing is slightly removed for that because form & function combined are more important than in say, a groupset or a pair of wheels.


Tony.


----------

